# Kim K inspired bronze/black smokey eye :D



## aphroditedearx (Jan 25, 2009)

painterly paintpot
feline kohl smudged into lashlines and on waterlines
charcoal brown es under lower lashes
carbon es on lid
tempting es in crease and tapped lightly onto the carbon
vanilla es to highlight brow
lashblast ms
thanks!


----------



## natjotua (Jan 25, 2009)

this is absolute perfection! it looks like an ad for chanel or something!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Your eye color is gorgeous and I love the eye shadow!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 25, 2009)

Beautiful..such perfect eye pictures..may I know what camera are using to click such precise eye makeup pictures?


----------



## aphroditedearx (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Beautiful..such perfect eye pictures..may I know what camera are using to click such precise eyeshots?_

 
Thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a Nikon D40x


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 25, 2009)

Really pretty! & i agree great, clear, pix!


----------



## mello (Jan 25, 2009)

Tutorial please?


----------



## NicksWifey (Jan 25, 2009)

I have never thought to pair Carbon & Tempting together, I'm going to try this out soon. You have beautiful eyes


----------



## Odette (Jan 25, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## aphroditedearx (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mello* 

 
_Tutorial please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure, I will try to get one up in the next couple of days


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very Pretty!!!


----------



## x0besoz (Jan 26, 2009)

this is stunning! im going to try this soon


----------



## joey444 (Jan 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Absolutely love it!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jan 26, 2009)

your fotd and pics are amazing....would love to see a tutorial. stunning!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 26, 2009)

so simple yet so gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 26, 2009)

this is absolutley beautiful!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jan 26, 2009)

*This is really really pretty.  Great photography, too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## tigerli17 (Jan 26, 2009)

You must post more! This is gorgeous.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 26, 2009)

Absolutely Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 26, 2009)

this is the hottest smokey brown look ever. Your eyes always look amazing


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 26, 2009)

so very lovely!


----------



## n_c (Jan 26, 2009)

I love this


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 26, 2009)

i was soooo hoping you'd post again, your looks and tutorials are simply amazing! love them!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Jan 26, 2009)

It does resemble a magazine ad. So pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 26, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 26, 2009)

This is beautiful. I'm another person thats gonna be trying this out! Thanks!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 26, 2009)

beautiful eyes and photos!


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 26, 2009)

now i know what to do with my Tempting Quad... I'm gonna use the tempting e/s to copy this!!


----------



## babygirl7345 (Jan 26, 2009)

very beautiful I can't wait to try this! Oh, nice pics too.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 26, 2009)

so very nice!


----------



## SexyKitty (Jan 26, 2009)

gorgeous! love your eyes!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 27, 2009)

this is freakin' beautiful!!!


----------



## Meci (Jan 27, 2009)

This is HOT!!!


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jan 27, 2009)

I LOVE this look. So beautiful


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Jan 27, 2009)

flawless!


----------



## moonlit (Jan 27, 2009)

I love your tutorials.. can you do one on this?This is such a pretty look!!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 27, 2009)

This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 27, 2009)

This is flawless!!!!!!  It's perfection!


----------



## jollystuikie (Jan 27, 2009)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Azul (Jan 27, 2009)

this looks so luxurious and yet seems easy to follow, your blending is amazing, thank you


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jan 27, 2009)

This is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 27, 2009)

This is phenomenal. I will definitely try this look.

Do you think you could use Cocomotion pigment instead of Tempting? Or would it be too light?


----------



## ladyv (Jan 28, 2009)

Your eyes are amazing and so is the fotd. I'd love to see what you paired your eye make-up with (blush, lips, etc)


----------



## macheaven (Jan 28, 2009)

wow. this is flawless. i want your eyes! so beautiful and blue!!!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow this is beautiful


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 31, 2009)

Fabulous, so well blended!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 31, 2009)

I love it, and will be trying this today!!


----------



## swedishlina (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. I can't wait for the tutorial. The best look of the day for sure. Keep them coming.


----------



## Ginaaa (Sep 1, 2009)

amazing!!!


----------



## kalesha (Sep 1, 2009)

this is perfect!! I'll have to try this for date night!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's SO gorgeous!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aphroditedearx* 

 
_















painterly paintpot
feline kohl smudged into lashlines and on waterlines
charcoal brown es under lower lashes
carbon es on lid
tempting es in crease and tapped lightly onto the carbon
vanilla es to highlight brow
lashblast ms
thanks!_


----------



## SpotlessMind (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, this is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 1, 2009)

That smokey eye is so effin' hot!!!! I love that look!!!


----------

